# Unique Rewards...background cash



## mpillow

I joined yesterday after doing some research into it.... I've seen a lot of payment proofs. 

Sign up, verify acct via email and start with $5 credit on your acct. I'm doing the click cash (1 penny each) and the 100% free offers. The first one I did under 100% offers was supermarket giveaways...5 star rated and paid 50c...

http://www.uniquerewards.com/cgi-bin/main.cgi?cmd=newref&refid=204678

The payment is made via paypal or check....and your first cashout is $20...I made $1 my first day...keep the click cash open in a tab and refresh as you do swagbucks, superpoints or whatever....nothing compares to swagging but this is easy "on the side" 

A link for review and info....and *Canadians can do this one too[/B

http://ptc-investigation.com/uniquerewards.aspx*


----------



## sunflower-n-ks

On their facebook forum there are a lot of people complaining about not getting their money. Some of the comments made by Unique appear to be made by someone that does not speak english as their main language.

Might want to research some more.......


----------



## mpillow

kwazydiva posted payment on jan18, 2012

http://kwazydiva.blogspot.com/

scroll down toward very bottom


----------



## mpillow

I just requested my first $20 check from this company! 
kwazydiva reports that she is still being paid so lets hope all goes well and the check does INDEED come in the mail! 2/12/12- 3/22/12....one cash offer and all the rest were click cash or click emails.


----------



## mpillow

*WooHoo...got my first check today! drawn on chase bank*....its easy easy easy just doing the click cash for 1c each....its fun to do swagtv in one window and this one in another as they reset every 30-40 secs so if you can get them going to offset timing its just back and forth clicks....
I did do one paid offer so the person I signed up under got credit...it was 5 star rated and for 50c +10% on the first day....


----------



## mpillow

bumping up for new users


----------



## mpillow

mpillow said:


> bumping up for new users[/QUOTE
> quickly approaching my 2nd $20 check....easy peasy!


----------



## mpillow

bumping up


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

I'm assuming that since you bumped it you must still be making money.
Thanks for the bump.


----------



## mpillow

I've made $60 since I joined checks take about 5 days to arrive


----------



## mpillow

So here are some quick paying offers under 100% free icon

iContact (email confirm) 2.80
uSell .70
WorldWinner.com 1.40
Profile survey .50

plus click cash and videos....


----------



## mpillow

surveyrewards .35


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks for posting this. I've been doing Opinion Outpost but it's more work than $.


----------



## mpillow

I did $40 last month!!!


----------

